# Need help



## Crusty (Nov 26, 2014)

I have a ford 1920 ,serial number up29975 ,model number AP413A .can someone tell me the year of the tractor thanks


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Crusty,

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland tractor forum. 

Your Ford 1920 tractor was built by Shibaura (Japan). Good tractors, but parts are extremely expensive. According the tractordata.com website, Serial Number UP29975 was built in 1991. 

Your model number AP413A translates as follows: 
AP4 = Ford 1920
1 = Diesel engine
3 = Live PTO, 540 rpm
A = 4x1 four speed manual transmission. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 26, 2014)

*Reply*

Thank you, that info was very much needed


----------

